# Schreibzugriff ntfs

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

 Ich habe im Kernel 2.6 den Lese und den Schreibzugriff für ntfs Partitionen fest einkompilliert. Habe auch ntfs-progs und linux-ntfs installiert (Weiß nicht ob das hilft).

 Ich kann aber nicht auf die ntfs Partition schreiben.

 Habe es auch als root versucht

 mount -o rw -t ntfs /dev/hdb6 /mnt/windowse

 mkdir: kann Verzeichnis ,,Linux" nicht anlegen: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt

 cp /home/olaf/ed2k/incoming/Linux /mnt/windowse/

 cp: reguläre Datei ,,/mnt/windowse/Linux" kann nicht angelegt werden: Keine Berechtigung

 Was kann ich da machen?

 Habe auch folgendes ausprobiert:

 /dev/hdb6 /mnt/windowse ntfs noauto,user,gid=100,uid=1000,exec,umask=022,rw 0 0

 #/dev/hdb6 /mnt/windowse ntfs noauto,user,exec,umask=022,rw 0 0

 MfG

----------

## toskala

wenn du die help option gelesen hättest, würdest du sehen, dass schreiben nur eingeschränkt möglich ist.

es ist nur erlaubt dateien zu manipulieren, die bereits existieren.

es ist auch nicht erlaubt dateien in ihrer grösse zu verändern.

etc.

lesen -> verstehen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sirro

Wenn du es unbedingt brauchst, dann probier Captive [1].

[1] http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/

----------

## LE_Shatai

Hallo

Du kannst auch mit dem Kernel 2.6 nicht wirklich auf ntfs-partitionen schreiben.

Du darfst nur auf ntfs Partitionen schreiben, wenn sich die Datei bereits exitiert

und sich die Größe der Datei durch die Änderungen nicht ändert.

Da letzteres eigentlich fast nie der Fall sein dürfte, lohnt es sich meines Erachtens nicht

die Schreibunterstützung für ntfs einzuschalten.

Denn wenn du eine Datei änderst, wird sich wohl mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit

auch ihre Größe ändern.

Das ist auch der Grund warum du keine Verzeichnisse anlegen kannst auf der ntfs-Partition.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

## Pumpkin

ich hab da auch noch nen link anzubieten, obs hilft kann ich net sagen, habs auch noch nicht probiert...

http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfs-de.html#3.2workaround

mfg pumpkin

----------

## SpineBuster

Passende eBuilds für Captive gibt es hier.

----------

